# Replacing spark plugs



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm almost to my 80,000 miles service and I'm going to replace the spark plugs. Just wondering if anyone had any recommendations on which ones to get? Also does which ones I get depend on what mods I have done on the car?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i am also coming up on my 80k service interval and i am going to be using NGK plugs
can someone chime in on which plugs laser platinum or laser iridium?
also what is the gap?


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

I believe we need iridiums. But I don't know for sure


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

NGK Iridium. I got mine from NAPA as they are little cheaper then dealership.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

NGK PZFR5J-11 and the gap you are looking for is between 1.0-1.1mm. Make sure you check them even if they are "pre-gapped" most of the times they aren't correct. I know when I did mine at 40k they were off.


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

Just did mine the other day

For 2005.5 to 2007 use NGK
http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/73617


For 2008+ Use Bosch FR7HE02

http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/107532


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

08VWDUB said:


> Just did mine the other day
> 
> For 2005.5 to 2007 use NGK
> http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/73617
> ...



Yes get thE OEM ones from GAP. I put in the Bosch jobbers a week ago into my lady's 2.5. The originals that came out were still in decent shape after 40K miles


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Should you ever change the gap or type of spark plugs depending on what mods you have on the engine? Does that make sense? Like say you have a ton of performance upgrades on the engine, would you need different spark plugs or a different gap to help them work better in conjunction with the mods?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

MasterJetti08 said:


> Should you ever change the gap or type of spark plugs depending on what mods you have on the engine? Does that make sense? Like say you have a ton of performance upgrades on the engine, would you need different spark plugs or a different gap to help them work better in conjunction with the mods?


i know the turbo guys will need to gap the plugs with a colder range but for us NA guys i believe we want around 0.040 to 0.043 gap. the only spark plug i think should be used are just the OEM bosch or NGK. just dont put some cheap crap like denso or autotech which you get from pepboys or similar stores


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------

